# Mobile Bay clear again



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn! Nice batch of fish.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

damn another good report! glad to see someone is still getting them! i bet i know where 5 prongs is headed LOL thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (10/27/2008)*damn another good report! glad to see someone is still getting them! i bet i know where 5 prongs is headed LOL thanks for the report and :takephoto


Shame on you for suggesting something like that. oke You know thats outside my home range!!! :moon

Great report!!! I was beginning to get worried a little!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Way to go bama1! That ought to keep the grease stinkin' for a few days!

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's some nice fall Flatties right there. Now if that wind will lay down so The Bay will clear back up again.( Was lookin like Yohoo today )


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Flounder9.75 (10/27/2008)*Now that's some nice fall Flatties right there. Now if that wind will lay down so The Bay will clear back up again.( Was lookin like Yohoo today )


Thats what I was afraid of. It probably looked like the North Atlantic out there today with that 20+ mph north wind, and its suppose to blow again tomorrow.:banghead


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

My wifewants meto keep the big ones for stuffing however i can't find any freezerbags large enough. Does anyone know where to find them? The largest ones Sam's has is 2.5 gal and they just won't fit.

Winds are out of the north at 25kts and there is no water in the bay. When it calms down and the water comes back it should be great if we can see.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Seal a meal bag them.... You can make the bag as big as you need to.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if you can't find a bag big enough, i'll take 'em off your hands oke


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *bama1 (10/28/2008)*My wifewants meto keep the big ones for stuffing however i can't find any freezerbags large enough. Does anyone know where to find them? The largest ones Sam's has is 2.5 gal and they just won't fit.
> 
> Winds are out of the north at 25kts and there is no water in the bay. When it calms down and the water comes back it should be great if we can see.


Damn that looks good!!!:hungry Gonna have to get a rag to get the drool off the keyboard now!!!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, those fish ar fat


----------

